

What’s the future for the new gTLDs? - guiambros
http://blog.europeandomaincentre.com/expert-roundup-on-new-gtlds/

======
GoLocalApps
I think most of them will be an oddity or way underused. Some will probably
catch on, I know we're planning on buying some .app domains for landing pages,
but overall, I think its a going to be a huge money suck from large brands who
feel the need to protect their name across any tlds as they can.

